# ayuda con laptop toshiba



## VAQUEROXXX (May 14, 2006)

hola alguien podria ayudarme con mi laptop
ya que no la puedo hacer funcionar al prenderla solo parace la marca de la computadora pero no carga el sistema operativo, he tratado de iniciar con el cd de windos pero no  lo inicia y botea por disket
y a veces  en la pantalla se ven cuaditos verdes y no se distinge nada


----------



## criscob83 (May 21, 2006)

puede que sea una memoria ram, a mi me suele pasar con las computadoras de escritorio cuando me toca reparar alguna
sacala y limpiala si no pruebale otra memoria


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 21, 2006)

Yo repare uno hi era la memoria ram, pero asegurate. Si tienes suerte y hay dos modulos prueba de camviarlos de slot

Lo de que botea con disquete, a que te refieres con disquete si que arranca bien?

Puedes probar con linux, yo siempre tengo uno a mano.
Busca un livecd (linux sin instalacion)
 o tambien la coleccion de herramientas
hiren's boot-cd
ultimate bootcd


----------

